# Snapper time



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking to do some snapper fishing this year - if anyone plans on going out this week I am down for fuel, bait, beer, etc...

I've been fishing since age 5 and grew up fishing Venice, LA. 

Lets put some meat in the boat!

If its calm enough I'll take my 22' bayboat out Wednesday morning, but I would just as well hop on board a bigger boat


----------

